# Glad's drawings of the adventuring life.....



## Glad27 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey everyone...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad27 said:


>




That's my favorite out of the whole bunch. 

You got classic style Glad27!


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2008)

Your style really reminds me of a guy named Paul Jaquays - he worked for Judges Guild and then TSR for a stint I believe.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow. Awesome. I love the fight with the Frogmen. Kua-Toa?


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 16, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Wow. Awesome. I love the fight with the Frogmen. Kua-Toa?




Bullywugs, actually....but I'm sure they're long distant relatives originating from the same gene pool somehow or another.

Couple more...


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2008)

Somehow, they are absolutely, awesomely 2e. I love these. Hope you keep up doing them and posting them here.

As a personal preference I like your B/W images better than the colored ones. Though both are awesome. Also, the Fighter's face in the Otyugh fight is perfect


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Blackrat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay for Vargouille's. 

Really loving your work Glad. Its starting to make me pine for an AD&D 1E game.


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, man....glad you're liking em'. Here's a couple more...


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2008)

More great stuff!

You might want to think about starting up a renderosity gallery. Its free and you can get good exposure.


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 18, 2008)

Reveille said:


> More great stuff!
> 
> You might want to think about starting up a renderosity gallery. Its free and you can get good exposure.




Thanks for the kind words.

I actually have a website along with two other fantasy artist...

www.threeheadedtroll.com

Thanks again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad27 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I actually have a website along with two other fantasy artist...
> 
> ...




Damn. And rate of comissions is decent too. Thats a rare find. 

Just out of curiousity, have you been working on/done any work for D&D retro clones?


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've done the banner for "AliveAndOutOfPrint.Org." I've done some commission work for Brave Halfling Publishing, in particular their "Delving Deeper" series. I did the artwork for their "monk" supplement. I've also done some work for Dragon Foot's E-zine, Footprints. I've only been showing my stuff for the last 8 or so months online.

Here's a couple of pieces that I did for the monk supplement...


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Blackrat (Dec 20, 2008)

The hell?! They have a badger? . I guess one of them is a ranger or druid?

Once again: Awesome man!


----------



## Glad27 (Dec 20, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> The hell?! They have a badger? . I guess one of them is a ranger or druid?
> 
> Once again: Awesome man!




You're close!...it's the female wizard's wolverine familiar.

Cats and birds gets used all the time, so I thought a wolverine might be cool.

Thanks for the kudos...much appreciated!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Dwarven barbarian v. Tribal Natives? Yes please.

That rocks hard.


----------



## Glad27 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Reveille and Blackrat...much appreciated!


----------



## Gytrash (Feb 10, 2009)

Umberhulks & Yuan-Ti FTW!


----------



## ATOM (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to ENWorld Glad, although you could welcome me too,
as I'm just here just behind you! Great Artwork as always.


----------



## Thanael (Feb 11, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Just out of curiousity, have you been working on/done any work for D&D retro clones?





Reveille's right. You and ATOM should have no big problems to get some work for those retro clone publishers.

Great old school style!


----------



## Glad27 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm lovin' the retro old school art revival!

Nice work, Glad27


----------



## Glad27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, fellas.


----------



## ATOM (Mar 16, 2009)

Great work Brian! Very Impressive!


----------



## Glad27 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Meatboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! I love the picture of the group fighting Demogorgon. It has captures so much feeling.


----------



## Glad27 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics. They remind me of the old AD&D artwork, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## glenrm (Jul 10, 2009)

*Style*

These drawings have style!  Incredible and the detail of spell effects (like the sleeping fighter) and the in game action is just wonderful.


----------

